# Autosmart products



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

Has anyone used the Autosmart range.....

I was going to buy arch dressing etc but wanted to know if anyone has had experience with any other products they offer... :detailer:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Autosmart do some really good products and it's well worth having some in your armoury, particularly something like G101 which is a superb all purpose cleaner, and cheaper than Megs APC etc. There is a big thread running somewhere on here about AS products, with a lot opinions on individual products etc, I think it's actually in product collections/garage stuff.....

Yer 'tis http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=45491


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

That thread is a long uncalled for one imo well some of the info is good other bits (like my selfs comments) are just crap lol.

I've started to use the Highstyle in the arches being oil based it works very well


----------



## rpm (Oct 30, 2007)

Iv been using autosmart products for a while now and think they are better than the big names on the market but thats just a personal view. try them my rep is always helping me out and making sure i use the product right makes you feel alot more confident with them and see results.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

our rep is superb. gave me free spray bottles when i bought g101. bought some smartwheels today and he gave me 2 buckets with grit guards!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Lucky you mine doesnt even turn up lol and orver charges you for 5 litres of G101 lmao


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

autosmart tardis should be in everyones collection amazing stuff, removes tar and glue like no other product.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> autosmart tardis should be in everyones collection amazing stuff, removes tar and glue like no other product.


Yeah it's a great product although I personally use the aerosol version (Jelsol)which comes out as a nice gunky gel


----------



## rpm (Oct 30, 2007)

duet- is a excellent shampoo for washing
highstyle- is also excellent on the tyres
brisk-foam carpet and upholstery cleaner so quick and fantastic results

anyothers anyone can recommend


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Glass Glow is a good glass polish.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

NIgolf said:


> Has anyone used the Autosmart range.....
> 
> I was going to buy arch dressing etc but wanted to know if anyone has had experience with any other products they offer... :detailer:


Never heard of them mate...lololol


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

How do you order their stuff?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

You buy them off a rep.Yours is Phil Williams :thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Bought some Finish from my local rep, he had a funny reaction when I mentioned that I posted on here.
"detailing, that's an American term isn't it" and then shrugged his shoulders  
Had not heard of Megs APC either


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

sorry to be daft - but how do you get in touch with the local rep?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I went to their website and contacted them. Got a reply next day with my rep's number and name. :thumb:


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

beardboy said:


> I went to their website and contacted them. Got a reply next day with my rep's number and name. :thumb:


cool - thanks


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Their Tardis and G101 are godsends. Excellent product and excellent price.
My Autosmart chap (Cannock) is superb, and drops in whenever I need him too.
For general valeting you could do with stocking up with a few Autosmart products unless you've got money to burn on fancy packaging!


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Prefer Neilsen myself lovely rich products that work really well. Never been a fan of AS really.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

tmlvaleting said:


> Prefer Neilsen myself lovely rich products that work really well. Never been a fan of AS really.


Whats Nielsen?? tad more details pleae tml...anybody else heard of them?:wave:


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

nielsen are a trade chemical supplier-ideal for bulk valeting..good products and competitively priced..good shampoo,nap extra is their interior cleaner/apc,which is pretty much the strongest ive used(my uncle even uses it to clean engines),great aerosol glass cleaner which ive forgot the name but 24 quid for a crate of 12 is ideal..spray n wipe with good mf n ur laughing..also their premium tfr and non acidic wheel cleaner is good (alkali based i think)..and beez neez is excellent matt dash aerosol which can be used on pretty much anything from plastics to leather and wood,even door checks as a quick wipe product.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

talisman said:


> Whats Nielsen?? tad more details pleae tml...anybody else heard of them?:wave:


http://www.nielsenchemicals.com/nielsen/website.nsf/index

Haven't used any of their stuff personally, did contact them for details of our local rep, but no reply so went with AS instead. Saying that though, I know of several valeters who really like their stuff.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Maybe I'll try them at some point since AS didn't bother replying to me.

Steve O.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats ok Stevo my rep robbed me blind by charging extra £10 for G101 and then... never came back when i asked....4 times lol


----------



## rpm (Oct 30, 2007)

never had a problems autosmart are excellent in my eyes. one way to find out lads buy some off them you like you buy! yeah your rep is not very good at getting back to ya, use another or order it lol. speak to THE DOCTOR. im sure he will do what my rep did for me thanks, phil johnson- (oxfordshire rep)


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Thats ok Stevo my rep robbed me blind by charging extra £10 for G101 and then... never came back when i asked....4 times lol


ho much did he charge for it graham??


----------

